# Recomendations



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

need some input - Tank picture is attached below

its a 75 gallon tank. soon to be home to a Manny. as you can see it is currently bare. being a sand bottom tank are there plans that work best? Sand has no mineral value, so i am assuming fert sticks and liquid ferts are going to be required to keep these plants going.

lighting wise, i guess a single, or double T5 HO.

What plants take best to Sandy bottom tanks? Swords - Java Fern?

Help is much appreciated.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Java fern would be fine in your setup but id attach it to wood above the sand. You could do the same with some moss or annubias. I have crypts in my sand bottom tank so any hardy plants will be fine. I wouldn't do swords though as they should have a beter substrate for them to do good. You could try them with some root tabs or something though.


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

I have two swords in my tank that did fine with sand and root tabs and ferts, and thats with the cheapo stock lights. I would post pics but I switched back to gravel, my pygos kicked up too much sand and I had to clean it out of my filter constantly.


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

what sand are you using? im located around you and was looking into a sand bottom tank


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

im with cluster...i have some java fern on a lava rock....moss and stuff is good...i didnt have much luck with my swords in the sand but i didnt use tabs


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I've had luck with a java fern mat, and the grass plants... I didn't even plant the java mat into anything... it just kinda sits ontop the gravel and just works...


----------

